# Đèn hắt tường phòng ngủ có những ưu điểm gì?



## gomsubaokhanh (20/4/22)

Đèn hắt tường không chỉ được sử dụng ở những không gian trưng bày nghệ thuật, ngày nay, chúng còn xuất hiện phổ biến trong không gian gia đình,nhà ở, đặc biệt là phòng ngủ. Đèn hắt tường phòng ngủ biến căn phòng trở nên ấm áp và có hồn hơn.


Cùng điểm qua những ưu điểm và các ứng dụng tuyệt vời của thiết bị chiếu sáng này để biết vì sao chúng được yêu thích đến thế nhé!

Đèn hắt tường - Nâng tầm không gian phòng khách phòng ngủ

Nếu những chiếc đèn chùm, đèn thả làm bừng sáng cả căn phòng, thì những chiếc đèn hắt tường phòng ngủ, phòng khách lại chính là điểm nhấn nổi bật cả không gian. Ta thường bắt gặp đèn hắt tường tại những khu trưng bày đầy tính nghệ thuật, nhưng giờ đây, thiết bị này đã trở nên được ưa chuộng và có thể ứng dụng trong nhiều không gian khác nhau.

Dù là một căn hộ nhỏ, biệt thự rộng lớn, một công trình công cộng hay khu ngoại cảnh, chắc chắn sẽ có cần bạn bắt gặp một chiếc đèn hắt tường. Chiếc đèn đa dạng kiểu dáng từ đơn giản cho tới cầu kỳ, phù hợp với từng không gian khác nhau, tạo nên sự hài hòa và bắt mắt cho tổng thể.






Ngoài ra, những chiếc đèn hắt tường còn được thiết kế theo các phong cách kiến trúc riêng, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu về phong cách. Thật thiếu sót nếu bạn đang muốn ghi dấu cá tính của mình lên phòng ngủ, làm nổi bật không gian mà lại quên đi chiếc đèn hắt tường đa dụng.

Ưu điểm của đèn hắt tường gắn tường phòng ngủ

Những tác dụng, tính năng tuyệt vời của đèn hắt tường đã khiến chiếc đèn này được yêu thích và phổ biến trong nhiều gia đình đến vậy.

Thiết kế đa dạng, phong phú

Khi chọn mẫu đèn trang trí tường hoặc trang trí phòng ngủ, việc đầu tiên bạn cần thống nhất loại kiến trúc trong không gian bài trí đèn. Dựa trên cơ sở đó, bạn lựa chọn loại đèn phù hợp với không gian nội thất nhất.

Thiết kế đa dạng, kiểu dáng phong phú chính là ưu điểm của loại đèn này. Các dòng đèn theo đa phong cách từ tối giản hình học, cổ điển, tân cổ điển,... hòa hợp với các vật trang trí khác nhau.


>>> Xem thêm: Ứng dụng của đèn hắt tường trong phòng ngủ và phòng khách


----------

